# Sanitizing Bottles



## Wild Duk (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm getting ready to bottle a batch......Should I use Star San or K Meta.....I have both....Also, do you let it completely dry or just drip...


Thanks


----------



## pelican (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Kmeta and just let them drip, a little extra when bottling is not a problem.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 10, 2009)

After a hot soapy internal brushing and rinsing, I spray with k-meta using my vinator and hang on the bottle tree to drip. It doesn't have to be perfectly dry. It's now sanitized.


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you sanitize NEW bottles? They are generally received in new cases packed upside down right from the factory. The commercial wineries just take from box and fill. They say that they are sanitized at the factory when made. 
hummmmmmmmmmmm?
rrawhide


----------



## Wild Duk (Jun 10, 2009)

How much K meta do I add to a gallon of water to sanitze....I know its 1/4 teaspoon in the batch before I bottle.....


And they are used bottles...


----------



## cpfan (Jun 10, 2009)

rrawhide said:


> Do you sanitize NEW bottles? They are generally received in new cases packed upside down right from the factory. The commercial wineries just take from box and fill. They say that they are sanitized at the factory when made.
> hummmmmmmmmmmm?
> rrawhide


YES, I sanitize new bottles. I also give them a quick cleaning (no scrubbing or even serious soaking) to eliminate any mold release or whatever that might be present. Plus sometimes, I can't tell my used bottles from the new ones.


Commercial wines generally contain higher levels of SO2 than home-made wine. Perhaps this is why they do not feel the need to sanitize.


With modern bottling lines, I wonder if some wineries aren't actually sanitizing with SO2 gas (or whatever). Anybody here have a FULL understanding of modern bottling lines?


Steve


----------



## gaudet (Jun 10, 2009)

Wild duk said:


> How much K meta do I add to a gallon of water to sanitze....I know its 1/4 teaspoon in the batch before I bottle.....
> 
> And they are used bottles...



You use 3 tablespoons k-meta per gallon for a sanitizing solution. 

I have never used new bottles, but I certainly would wash and sanitize them as if they were recycled.


----------



## hannabarn (Jun 12, 2009)

This is the method I use for sanitizing bottles--3 tbs K-meta per gallon of water. I fill a bottle about half full of soultion and then I pour (using a sanitized funnel) from one bottle to the next until I have sanitized all the bottles I need. The small amount left in each bottle doesn't hurt. Of course I bottle immediately. Works for me!!!


----------

